# EISA Photo Awards 2013-2014



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 15, 2013)

The EISA photo awards, http://www.eisa.eu/awards/3/photo.html, have now made public, Canon won three of the prices.


*EUROPEAN PROFESSIONAL LENS 2013-2014
Canon EF 200-400mm F4L IS USM Extender 1.4x

EUROPEAN SLR CAMERA 2013-2014
Canon EOS 100D

EUROPEAN ADVANCED SLR CAMERA 2013-2014
Canon EOS 6D*

EUROPEAN PHOTO SOFTWARE 2013-2014
DxO Optics Pro 8

EUROPEAN ADVANCED COMPACT CAMERA 2013-2014
Fujifilm X100S

EUROPEAN ACTION CAM 2013-2014
GoPro HERO3 Black Edition

EUROPEAN PHOTO-VIDEO ACCESSORY 2013-2014
Manfrotto MVH500AH

EUROPEAN CAMERA 2013-2014
Nikon D7100

EUROPEAN ADVANCED COMPACT SYSTEM CAMERA 2013-2014
Olympus PEN E-P5

EUROPEAN TRAVEL CAMERA 2013-2014
Olympus TOUGH TG-2

EUROPEAN PHOTO-VIDEO CAMERA 2013-2014
Panasonic LUMIX DMC-GH3

EUROPEAN COMPACT SYSTEM ZOOM LENS 2013-2014
Panasonic LUMIX G Vario 14-140 mm F3.5-5.6

EUROPEAN PHOTO INNOVATION 2013-2014
Samsung GALAXY NX

EUROPEAN COMPACT SYSTEM CAMERA 2013-2014
Samsung NX300

EUROPEAN ADVANCED CAMERA 2013-2014
Sony Alpha SLT-A99

EUROPEAN COMPACT CAMERA 2013-2014
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX50/HX50V

EUROPEAN ZOOM LENS 2013-2014
Tamron SP 70-200 mm F2.8 Di VC USD

EUROPEAN LENS 2013-2014
Tamron SP 90 mm F2.8 Di VC USD Macro 1:1

EUROPEAN COMPACT SYSTEM LENS 2013-2014
ZEISS Touit 2.8/12


----------



## zim (Aug 15, 2013)

Just like schools sports day... everyone's a winner


----------

